# Cheese Steak Fattie an Pig Balls...



## ellymae

This was awesome...

Chese Steak Fatty - inspired by another thread on another board.

This is how I like my cheese steaks...

Italian Sausage....



Provolone cheese -

YES, I SAID PROVOLNE!!!



Fried Onions, sauteed mushrooms, steak...



Getting happy on the Egg - over 2 corned beef and surrounded by pig balls (that's what I'm calling them)  that I saw on another board. 

All Sliced Up...





OMG!!!!!

OK - here are the Pig Balls - Italian Sausage wrapped around Velveeta, enrobed in bacon...





Last but not least - the Pastrami - This is for tomorrow...

Just going on the Egg....



170* Internal...


----------



## boykjo

That all looks delicious......That steak fattie looks awsome.  I used steakumms and some home made Cured Italian sausage when I made mine and they were great.

Nice job


----------



## the dude abides

Well done Ellymae.  You had that egg working overtime.  Everything looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl

Excellent job, Elly! I gotta try those pig balls.


----------



## fpnmf

Looks great. My medium size egg just won't hold a low temp.. 

I was thinking of getting a guru.

  Craig


----------



## DanMcG

7am and ya got me wanting a steak fattie and pig balls. Thanks a lot Elly.

Excellent job my friend!!


----------



## ellymae

Thanks guys - we really enjoyed it and it was a pretty quick cook.

 


fpnmf said:


> Looks great. My medium size egg just won't hold a low temp..
> 
> I was thinking of getting a guru.
> 
> Craig


Hey Craig - I'm surprised to hear your Egg won't hold a low temp - are you lighting up too much lump perhaps? What's your process for getting it ready to cook?


----------



## beer-b-q

Elly that is some Awesome Grub...  All I can say about that fattie si I want some...


----------



## fpnmf

ellymae said:


> Thanks guys - we really enjoyed it and it was a pretty quick cook.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Craig - I'm surprised to hear your Egg won't hold a low temp - are you lighting up too much lump perhaps? What's your process for getting it ready to cook?


Kinda like the minion method. About 6 chunks of lump in the chimney to start. Using RO lump. It got fairly aggravating. The mes makes life easier, but I do wish I could figure out how to make my egg stay at 225. I have the cast iron adjustable lid. The BGE home office and store is close by..they aren't much help. I am going to get a charcoal burner for the new place.. Prolly a WSM and a guru. Might get the gurur and adaptor fot the egg.

Thanks for asking Elly!!

  Craig


----------



## ellymae

Here's how I start my Egg -

I take a paper towel and drizzle it with veggie oil.

I twist it up and lay it on the coals in the center of the Egg (I use Royal Oak lump too) and light it. Once the coals catch I typically close the lid to let the ceramics heat up. After it's drafting pretty weel I put in the plate setter and let that heat up. You need to keep an eye on the temps so they don't get out of hand. As you probably know once the temps get high it takes a long time to get them back down. If I'm cooking low and slow I usually start really keeping an eye on things around 200 degrees.


----------



## jakerz66

Nice looking grub I will defiantly be trying the pig balls


----------



## fpnmf

ellymae said:


> Here's how I start my Egg -
> 
> I take a paper towel and drizzle it with veggie oil.
> 
> I twist it up and lay it on the coals in the center of the Egg (I use Royal Oak lump too) and light it. Once the coals catch I typically close the lid to let the ceramics heat up. After it's drafting pretty weel I put in the plate setter and let that heat up. You need to keep an eye on the temps so they don't get out of hand. As you probably know once the temps get high it takes a long time to get them back down. If I'm cooking low and slow I usually start really keeping an eye on things around 200 degrees.


Thanks Elly!! 

  Once I get moved and settled in Fl I will prolly try it one more time for smoking.

 It may be the medium is just not big enough.

I love it for baking and steaks...

  Have a great day!

        Craig

PS

  Would you post or PM me the the other forum you use???


----------



## tyotrain

Man O Man that fattie looks great. Bet it was tasty to.. nice job


----------



## thebarbequeen

Awesome fattie!  those nice big pastramis look delicious, too.  Yum all around!!


----------



## justpassingthru

Great job on all the food, your fattie is on my 'must do soon' list, thanks for posting.

Gene


----------



## shellbellc

Looks good Elly!  I prefer provolone on my cheese steaks also!  Where abouts in SE, PA are you?


----------



## scvinegarpepper

All of it looks great! I'd love some more info on the pig balls. How did you assemble them? It's just italian sausage, cheese, and bacon?


----------



## michael ark

Your fatty looks good


----------



## chefrob

as usual, everything looks top notch!


----------



## Bearcarver

Way to go Elly!!!---Everything looks Great, but that Cheesesteak fatty is flat out AWESOME !!!!

The provolone really makes it----I wouldn't make a cheesesteak without it!!!

Really nice!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## ellymae

Shellbellc said:


> Looks good Elly!  I prefer provolone on my cheese steaks also!  Where abouts in SE, PA are you?


     Thanks - I'm just outside of Kennett Square.
 




SCVinegarPepper said:


> All of it looks great! I'd love some more info on the pig balls. How did you assemble them? It's just italian sausage, cheese, and bacon?


     That was 2 pounds of bulk Italain sausage. I cubed the Velveeta - I used that cause I had it. Next time I will try it with mozzarella. Formed some sausage around the cheese, rolled it in a ball.

     Sliced the bacon in thirds and wrapped a third around the sausage ball. I let the bacon sit out while I formed the balls so it warmed up a little bit so it was pretty stretchy and so I didn't need

     toothpicks to hold it on.

     Threw them on the Egg and let them go till the bacon was done.

     Next time I will dist them with some rub of some sort .
 


chefrob said:


> as usual, everything looks top notch!


     Thanks!
 


Bearcarver said:


> Way to go Elly!!!---Everything looks Great, but that Cheesesteak fatty is flat out AWESOME !!!!
> 
> The provolone really makes it----I wouldn't make a cheesesteak without it!!!
> 
> Really nice!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


      My cheesesteaks are't complete without provolone, fried onions, mushrooms, ketchup, and MAYO.


----------



## realtorterry

Looks good Elly! Any more shots of those pig balls. I usually make mine with a Jalapeno stuffed olive! YUMMY!


----------



## miamirick

love that cheesesteak ellie,   i got that on the list for the weekend


----------



## ellymae

Nope you got all the shots of the pigballs -


----------



## shellbellc

ellymae said:


> Thanks - I'm just outside of Kennett Square.
> 
> 
> My cheesesteaks are't complete without provolone, fried onions, mushrooms, ketchup, and MAYO.


OK, I have a SIL who lives just outside of Kennet too..their boys went to St Marks though.  We head down there occasionally.  Over Christmas holiday's we went down to a small restaurant down there called Half Moon Saloon.  We just went down for burgers, but they always have wild game meat available. The day we were there it was a Yak burger.  On the name alone I wouldn't have tried it but my hubby did and it was actually out of this world.  He said he would definitely order again!  They also had the BEST fried mushrooms for the burgers. I'm not sure what they fried them in, but all you tasted was the meatiness of the shroom.  I do recommend trying it if you haven't already!  

My typical cheesesteak is prov, mayo, and then I'll put a little ketchup on it at home...my latest kick is prov, mayo and A1!  The A1 gives it that awesome little kick. After I first ordered one I couldn't believe I never ordered steak sauce on a cheesesteak before!!  Occasionally I drift for pizza steak too.


----------



## Bearcarver

Then every now & then I relive my childhood, by having a "Weber", originated & named at Smitty's Drive-in around 1950. Teenage hang-out in the 60s.

Named after a truck driver who frequented Smitty's (Weber), who ordered it this way.

Very simply a Cheese Steak with real cheese (I like provolone), lettuce, tomato, and Mayo (I prefer Miracle whip).

Anyone wanting to try the only one that still tastes like the original (don't know why), should try one at "The Pub", in the Quakertown Shopping Plaza, on the corner of Rt 309 & Rt 663.

Bear


----------



## shellbellc

Bear that to me is a cheesesteak hoagie!  And yes, I prefer whip over mayo every day of the week.  Some places around us alsways have it as an option.  Even our local wawa has it as a choice for on a sandwich!   We head up 663 to grab the turnpike when heading up to the mountains, not too far from 309 there!


----------



## Bearcarver

Shellbellc said:


> Bear that to me is a cheesesteak hoagie!  And yes, I prefer whip over mayo every day of the week.  Some places around us alsways have it as an option.  Even our local wawa has it as a choice for on a sandwich!   We head up 663 to grab the turnpike when heading up to the mountains, not too far from 309 there!


Yup, everybody beyond a 10 mile radius of Quakertown calls them Cheese Steak Hoagies, but they didn't call them anything before 1950, when the Philly Cheese Steak was turned into a Weber by adding lettuce, tomato & mayo, at Smitty's Drive In.

Back in the 50s and 60s, most people called a Steak sandwich a Steak Hoagie, and a Cheese Steak Sandwich a Cheese Steak Hoagie, even without the lettuce, tomato, and mayo, because it was put in a "Hoagie" Roll.

If you just continue from the Q'town Tpk exit to Quakertown (about 5 minutes), cross the 309, and take your first left (at Dunkin' Donuts), that is the shopping center with "The Pub" in it.

Nice bar & real good food, especially the Weber.

Bear

Elly---I'm Sorry about the Hijack!  Old memories did it!


----------



## ellymae

No Worreis about the hijack I love remembering the old stuff but I do have an issue with Miracle Whip - REALLY????!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Oh well -that's what makes the workd go around. For me it's Hellmans or nothing.

Speaking of old stuff - as a kid I worked at Di'Costanzas in Claymont. If you aren't from that area you would have never heard of them but they made hands down the best subs and steaks around. Loved that job.

Yep Yep - been to Half Moon a couple of times. There is a place just on the edge of town on the Longwood side called Giordano's that has great Cream of Mushroom soup. Before I met Big Al I only thought that was used in casseroles. One of the benefits of living near the mushroom capitols of the world!

I was thinking on my way home... how about making scrapple hash (take a cooked slab of scrapple. sauteed onions, a little cheese and a scrambled egg) and putting that in a breakfast fattie.... I can hear my heart slowing as I trype this but I am drooling just thinking about it. I LOVE SCRAPPLE!!!! There! I SAID IT.

Now I am hijacking my own thread... ok - random ramblings over...


----------



## Bearcarver

I think I stopped at Di'Constanzas about 20 years ago with my brother, during a break in a highschool wrestling Tourney.

I know I had a Great Cheese Steak, so it was probably the place---Right near Collegeville.

BTW: Wife & I prefer MW---Our Son prefers Hellman's. Makes it easier on our fridges that way.

Bear


----------



## ellymae

Bearcarver said:


> I think I stopped at Di'Constanzas about 20 years ago with my brother, during a break in a highschool wrestling Tourney.
> 
> I know I had a Great Cheese Steak, so it was probably the place---Right near Collegeville.
> 
> BTW: Wife & I prefer MW---Our Son prefers Hellman's. Makes it easier on our fridges that way.
> 
> Bear


Nah - Claymont is in Delaware.... My home town.


----------



## scarbelly

Great looking smoke again Ellie. Another awesome meeting


----------



## otter

looks great elly


----------



## Bearcarver

ellymae said:


> Nah - Claymont is in Delaware.... My home town.


Hmmm, Do you know if Di'Constanzas is a chain, or at least more than one, or are these two not connected at all?

The Cheese Steak was real good---That's the only thing I remember about the place.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## shellbellc

Oh no...another hoagie debate!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There is a place in Collegeville that claims to have made the first Zep..Lou's Too.  We have sooo many places in our area that do hoagies and cheesesteaks so good it's impossible to find the absolute best. One thing for sure in my book, it's certainly not either of the two South Philly tourist traps named Geno's and Pat's!  Elly there is a place up from you a bit called Lorenzo's. It's in West Chester, but if you were going to have people over this is the place to get a hoagie.  Their large hoagies could feed 8! They put enough meat on them to make two hoagies!  We order from work once or twice a year and I swear I need a fork lift to carry the box in!   BTW Elly your breakfast fatty sounds awesome!  I love scrapple too!  Sometimes I throw a block of it in the smoker while I have it on for something else...

hijack over...


----------



## sqwib

In a word "AMAZING"

Really like the idea of the pig balls, Very impressive photography as well.


----------



## pit pup

Great looking smoke, good smoke line. I also like using Italian sausage for my fattys, then I put in some pepperoni, ham, mushrooms, black olives and any thing else that sounds good on a pizza, then I put in Enchilado   and provolone cheese (and whatever else I can find in the fridge). I have also found out why they are called fattys.


----------



## bobbygee

Thems is some very fine lookin viddles! I never heard of pig ball.I'm going to try them out,thanx for the idea.


----------



## Bearcarver

Shellbellc said:


> Oh no...another hoagie debate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a place in Collegeville that claims to have made the first Zep..Lou's Too.  We have sooo many places in our area that do hoagies and cheesesteaks so good it's impossible to find the absolute best. *One thing for sure in my book, it's certainly not either of the two South Philly tourist traps named Geno's and Pat's! * Elly there is a place up from you a bit called Lorenzo's. It's in West Chester, but if you were going to have people over this is the place to get a hoagie.  Their large hoagies could feed 8! They put enough meat on them to make two hoagies!  We order from work once or twice a year and I swear I need a fork lift to carry the box in!   BTW Elly your breakfast fatty sounds awesome!  I love scrapple too!  Sometimes I throw a block of it in the smoker while I have it on for something else...
> 
> hijack over...


Amen to that in red & hijack is over.


----------



## chef willie

Little late seeing this but fantastic looking fattie there Elly. Beautiful color and held together nicely. Big fan of the provolone as well...wiff def have to try this one and the pig balls look like little balls of pure heaven....thanks for the inspiration


----------



## ellymae

Thanks Guys - again, these were both inspiration for other folks. The thing I like about BBQ folks and the 2 forums I frequent is that I get great ideas because people share their ideas, victories, and failures. It's good stuff.

Bear - the Di'Costanzas claim to have originated the hoagies in Chester. I worked for John, the son of the originators. He was a great guy to work for. Here's a webite about it. http://dicostanzas.com/About.asp   I heard there was one of the kids that ran a shop in West Chester and another outside of Media PA.

Last but not least.... I agree there are a lot of other places that do cheese steals better then the 2 famous ones... they shall remain nameless!.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for the link, Elly,

Very interesting, and thanks again for showing the Awesome CSF !

Bear


----------



## sqwib

ellymae said:


> Thanks Guys - again, these were both inspiration for other folks. The thing I like about BBQ folks and the 2 forums I frequent is that I get great ideas because people share their ideas, victories, and failures. It's good stuff.
> 
> Bear - the Di'Costanzas claim to have originated the hoagies in Chester. I worked for John, the son of the originators. He was a great guy to work for. Here's a webite about it. http://dicostanzas.com/About.asp   I heard there was one of the kids that ran a shop in West Chester and another outside of Media PA.
> 
> Last but not least.... I agree there are a lot of other places that do cheese steals better then the 2 famous ones... they shall remain nameless!.


Had a cheesesteak once at the State Fair in DE as a kid it was literally a Cheese STEAK! had to take the meat off to eat them separately ...memories


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> Had a cheesesteak once at the State Fair in DE as a kid it was literally a Cheese STEAK! had to take the meat off to eat them separately ...memories




LOL---I know what you mean, There used to be a place in my home town (Quakertown), called "The Fireside". It had a huge open charcoal pit about 10' behind the counter. It was about 15' wide. They used to make small Ribeyes over the charcoal, and slap them in a steak roll. They were only about 1/2" thick, and tender, so you could bite through pretty well. They closed that place down, shortly after a guy with no arms drove right through the left wall, and knocked the cigarette machine over on a guy. Not sure if the closing had anything to do with the accident.

BTW: That guy used to eat with his feet!

Bear


----------



## sqwib

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I know what you mean, There used to be a place in my home town (Quakertown), called "The Fireside". It had a huge open charcoal pit about 10' behind the counter. It was about 15' wide. They used to make small Ribeyes over the charcoal, and slap them in a steak roll. They were only about 1/2" thick, and tender, so you could bite through pretty well. They closed that place down, shortly after a guy with no arms drove right through the left wall, and knocked the cigarette machine over on a guy. Not sure if the closing had anything to do with the accident.
> 
> BTW: That guy used to eat with his feet!
> 
> Bear


Damn Bear... how come my stories always pale in comparison to yours.... too funny


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> Damn Bear... how come my stories always pale in comparison to yours.... too funny


Sorry, I don't mean it.

You just hit the right topic.

Every time I figure that's enough memory stories from me, somebody reminds me of something I remember.

Must be just the "Old Guy" with a good memory thing.

It's actually funny, because there are a whole lot of things that I never did, and know absolutely nothing about!

Hell, other than during my 3 years in the Army, I have never been more than 400 miles from home.

Bear


----------



## roller

Good looking Fatty and I am trying those pig balls with my fatty that I am smoking later today...Thanks


----------



## sqwib

Roller said:


> Good looking Fatty and I am trying those pig balls with my fatty that I am smoking later today...Thanks




Don't you think that pig is gonna miss those balls


----------



## ellymae

Roller said:


> Good looking Fatty and I am trying those pig balls with my fatty that I am smoking later today...Thanks


Great! Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## fourashleys

SmokinAl said:


> Excellent job, Elly! I gotta try those pig balls.


x2


----------



## fife

Looks really good will have to try one


----------

